
Open Source at Microsoft: The Next Chapter for Microsoft Open Technologies - numo16
https://msopentech.com/blog/2015/04/17/nextchapter/
======
christianbryant
I want to poke fun, but honestly since I started having to work with IIS and
ASP at my new job, I actually appreciate that I can get all the MS tools I
need for free, now, and that there is a more "open" community I can pull
knowledge and code from than when I worked with MS tech back in the 90s.

I'm a GNU/Linux-libre hacker and have tried to be strict outside of work about
my coding environment and how I compute. But when I look at the dominant tech
out there, MS is actually making strides in the right direction while Apple is
going backwards. Kudos to MS for hiring the right people with the right
mindset.

We'll see how long it lasts...

------
japaget
Google cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttps...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttps%3A%2F%2Fmsopentech.com%2Fblog%2F2015%2F04%2F17%2Fnextchapter%2F&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8)

------
yuhong
One of the things on my wishlist is to make open source JITs compliant with
the Windows x64 ABI.

------
bra-ket
"The page cannot be displayed because an internal server error has occurred."

~~~
yarrel
That's what happens when you use VS to develop node apps.

